# TP700 comfort Panel-Image V15?



## Kistecola (16 November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte so gerne eine Maschine in Betrieb nehmen, aber das behinderte TIA hindert mich daran....

ich habe die aktuellste Version V15 und möchte ein TP700 comfort programmieren. 

Die software wurde aus V14 hochgerüstet und beim Übertragen kommt eine Fehlermeldung, dass mir das Panel image fehlt.

ich habe diese Images heruntergeladen:

https://support.industry.siemens.co...downloads-für-hmi-bediengeräte?dti=0&lc=de-WW

Die Dateiendungen die es dort gibt sind .fwf oder .ruf - wie bekomme ich die scheiße jetzt im TIA installiert?

Ich raffs nicht...


lg


----------



## blackpeat (16 November 2018)

Dein Panel hat noch die Firmware V14 im Projekt. Einfacher ist es vermutlich wenn du das Panel einfach im TIA hochrüstest also rechtsklick und Gerät tauschen/Version ändern.


----------



## ChristophD (16 November 2018)

Hi,

die bekommst da gar nicht installiert weil sie dafür nicht gedacht sind.
Du solltest ProSave nutzen und ein FW Update des Panels durchführen, genau dann werden diese Files genutzt.

Oder eben im TIA beim Panel hochrüsten im Wartungsmenü aufrufen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Glasesba (16 November 2018)

Bei V15 werden die alten Panel Images nicht mehr standardmäßig mitgeliefert:

https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/de/de/view/109753803

*Bereitstellung von Panelimages*
Um  die Größe der Standard-Installation zu optimieren, sind ab TIA Portal  V15 ältere Versionen der Bediengeräte-Images auf eine zusätzliche DVD  ausgelagert. Betroffen sind die Geräteversionen: V13, V13 SP1, V13 SP2,  V14. Wenn Sie Bediengeräte mit diesen Versionen transferieren wollen,  installieren Sie die jeweiligen Imagedateien.

Du musst die DVD3 "Legacy Panel Images" installieren. Oder das Panel im Projekt auf V15 hochrüsten.


----------



## Feuerreiter (2 März 2019)

Hallo, ich habe ein KTP700 ebenfalls hochgerüstet auf V15 und nun läuft das Image auf Englisch. Obwohl bei Siemens  auf Deutscher Seite die Imagagedatei runtergeladen. Gibt es das Image nur noch auf Englisch?


----------



## Hoffy (3 März 2019)

https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/document/10347815/servicetool-simatic-prosave?dti=0&lc=en-WW


----------



## EAC Thomas (3 Dezember 2020)

*Danke sehr*



ChristophD schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die bekommst da gar nicht installiert weil sie dafür nicht gedacht sind.
> Du solltest ProSave nutzen und ein FW Update des Panels durchführen, genau dann werden diese Files genutzt.
> ...



Danke dir vielmals für die Information, ich hatte eben das gleiche Problem, Ich habe ein altes Projekt das einst auf V13 war, ich vor einigen Jahren bereits schon auf V14 hochgerüstet hatte.

Jetzt hat der Kunde unsere firma beauftragt, neben eingien Änderungen an seiner Anlage, all seine Touchpanels auf den aktuellen Stand (V16) zu bringen, da er es nicht selbst machen kann.

Über TIA Portal selbst funktionierte das nicht und ich fragte mich auch, wie ich meine heruntergeladenen FWF Image Dateien jetzt auf die Panels bekomme.
Dein Tipp mit ProSave hat sofort funktioniert  ich weiss nicht warum, aber irgendwie musste ich dabei an die Protool Zeiten erinnern, da nutzte ich ProSave um Image 

Dateien hochzurüsten, "back to the roots" sage ich da nur , dein Tipp hat mir viel Zeit erspart. danke dir dafür.

Mfg Thomas.


----------



## Michakron (16 Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe selbiges Problem. Panel hat Version 14.0.1.3 und ich will auf V16 hochrüsten. Habe im Prosave alles angewählt IP-Adresse eingestellt und sogar MAC aber ich bekomme immer die Fehlermeldung Fehler beim Initialisieren der Kommunikation. Egal ob ich das Ethernetkabel direkt anstecke oder über nen switch laufen lasse.
Wenn ich das alles auf nen Stick schiebe kann ich auch kein Update machen da das panel die Firmwaredatei nicht zu finden scheint.
Gibt es bei dir Stick-Variante evtl. eine Ordnerstruktur die eingehalten werden muss? Ein Backup was auf dem Stick ist konnte ich ohne probleme wieder zurück spielen. Das wurde erkannt.


----------



## ducati (16 Dezember 2020)

blackpeat schrieb:


> Dein Panel hat noch die Firmware V14 im Projekt. Einfacher ist es vermutlich wenn du das Panel einfach im TIA hochrüstest also rechtsklick und Gerät tauschen/Version ändern.





Michakron schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe selbiges Problem. Panel hat Version 14.0.1.3 und ich will auf V16 hochrüsten.



also m.M. brauchst Du erstmal kein Prosave... Im TIA sollten alle neuesten Panel-FW-Versionen enthalten sein (ältere aber nicht mehr). Müsstest aber das Panel im TIA Projekt mit "Gerät tauschen" auf die neueste Version einstellen, also V16 bei Dir...

Gruß.


----------



## Michakron (16 Dezember 2020)

So hatte ich das eigentlich auch mal geplant. Habe das Panel im Projekt getauscht, also V14 zu V16 wollte dann alles rüber laden nach übersetzen und dann mit Softwareupdate da gibt es dann ne Fehlermeldung das das Bediengeräte-image nicht installiert ist und deshalb kein update durchgeführt werden  kann. Weitere infos soll es in der Doku geben. Ich habe habe leider keinen Hinweis in der Doku gefunden und online auch nirgendwo. Ist einem bekannt wie man ein Bediengeräte-image installiert?
Ich habe auch schon das aktuellste runter geladen und in das verzeichnis geschoben was mir angemeckert wurde aber es kam leider immer die gleiche Fehlermeldung


----------



## hucki (16 Dezember 2020)

Michakron schrieb:


> ...da gibt es dann ne Fehlermeldung das das Bediengeräte-image nicht installiert ist und deshalb kein update durchgeführt werden  kann. Weitere infos soll es in der Doku geben. Ich habe habe leider keinen Hinweis in der Doku gefunden und online auch nirgendwo. Ist einem bekannt wie man ein Bediengeräte-image installiert?


Die Panel-Images werden IMHO bei der TIA-Installation wohl nicht mehr automatisch mit installiert.
Stattdessen ist auf der DVD3 eine separate Setup-Datei für die gesamten Panel-Images.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Dezember 2020)

siehe hier unter DVD3

https://support.industry.siemens.co...y-and-wincc-v16-trial-download?dti=0&lc=en-DE
und
https://support.industry.siemens.co...downloads-für-hmi-bediengeräte?dti=0&lc=de-WW


----------



## Michakron (16 Dezember 2020)

Jap DVD 3 hat geholfen. Scheinbar reichte es nicht aus den ganzen kram da rein zu kopieren. Es musste erst mal über gefühlt stunden installiert werden. Danke euch.


----------



## ducati (16 Dezember 2020)

hmm, bei v15 waren nur die älteren Images auf DVD3. Die aktuellen wurden installiert. Sind jetzt bei V16 alle auf DVD3?
Und was ist bei Updates? Bei V15 waren die jeweils neuen mit dabei. Sind die bei V16 jetzt auch separat?

Da blickt doch keiner mehr durch


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Dezember 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> hmm, bei v15 waren nur die älteren Images auf DVD3. Die aktuellen wurden installiert. Sind jetzt bei V16 alle auf DVD3?
> Und was ist bei Updates? Bei V15 waren die jeweils neuen mit dabei. Sind die bei V16 jetzt auch separat?
> 
> Da blickt doch keiner mehr durch



Ja, sehr undurchsichtig alles. Wenn es wenigstens immer gleich wäre...


----------



## Michakron (17 Dezember 2020)

Also wenn ich das richtig noch im Kopf habe und auch verstanden ist das auf DVD3 gesplittet. Ein mal kann man alle Images installieren für V16 und dann gibt es noch ne legacy Installation da sind dann die Images dabei von V14, V15, V15.1 usw. beide Installationen zusammen haben 8,5GB.
Ich habe nur die V16 Installation gemacht und das hat für meine Zwecke gereicht.

Ich verstehe aber auch nicht warum sowas nicht in der Hilfe steht. Wer müllt sich denn direkt zu Anfang seine platte mit Images voll? Und wenn dann schon ein Hinweis auf die Doku ist dann sollen sie es auch rein schreibn. Sonstige Themen für Bediengeräte-images sind ja drin. Für die Installation reicht ja der Hinweis auf DVD 3 und dann kommt man schon weiter.


----------



## ducati (17 Dezember 2020)

Michakron schrieb:


> Ich habe nur die V16 Installation gemacht und das hat für meine Zwecke gereicht.





DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> und
> https://support.industry.siemens.co...downloads-für-hmi-bediengeräte?dti=0&lc=de-WW



Hmm, ja, auf der DVD sind die dann aber irgendwann nicht mehr aktuell...

Wie gesagt, unter V15 war bei einem Update auch immer das neueste Panelimage mit dabei... Bei V16 muss man die anscheinend extra runterladen?

Naja, bald Weihnachten :roll:


----------



## Feuerreiter (17 Dezember 2020)

*Imagedatei fehlt dir...bekommst du per Update*



Michakron schrieb:


> So hatte ich das eigentlich auch mal geplant. Habe das Panel im Projekt getauscht, also V14 zu V16 wollte dann alles rüber laden nach übersetzen und dann mit Softwareupdate da gibt es dann ne Fehlermeldung das das Bediengeräte-image nicht installiert ist und deshalb kein update durchgeführt werden  kann. Weitere infos soll es in der Doku geben. Ich habe habe leider keinen Hinweis in der Doku gefunden und online auch nirgendwo. Ist einem bekannt wie man ein Bediengeräte-image installiert?
> Ich habe auch schon das aktuellste runter geladen und in das verzeichnis geschoben was mir angemeckert wurde aber es kam leider immer die gleiche Fehlermeldung






Du musst dir bei Siemens das Update der WinCC Imagedateien V16 runterladen und in den Installationsordner kopieren....das ist nicht schwer. Das Problem ist bei TIA 16, das bei der Installation bei vielen vergessen wird diesen bestimmten Haken zu setzen um die ImageDateien mit zu installieren. Dann kannst du über das TIA Portal hochrüsten.

https://support.industry.siemens.co...downloads-für-hmi-bediengeräte?dti=0&lc=de-DE


----------



## erkoausbe (12 März 2021)

*Dankeschön*

Dankeschön,

das hat mir gerade sehr geholfen!
Nach Hochrüstung eines TP900 Comfort von V13 auf V16 fehlte auch mir das Panelimage in der V16-Installation.
Habe das Image einzeln hochgeladen (Beitrags-ID: 109746530) und konnte dann danke "Prosave" das Image auf das Panel übertragen.
Ich bekam nur zuerst keine Verbindung vom Prosave zum Panel, da hierfür die richtige Schnittstelle auch im Dialog "PG-PC-Schnittstelle einstellen" eingestellt sein muss!
Dies hier noch als Tipp für alle, die vielleicht auch drüber "stolpern"





EAC Thomas schrieb:


> Danke dir vielmals für die Information, ich hatte eben das gleiche Problem, Ich habe ein altes Projekt das einst auf V13 war, ich vor einigen Jahren bereits schon auf V14 hochgerüstet hatte.
> 
> Jetzt hat der Kunde unsere firma beauftragt, neben eingien Änderungen an seiner Anlage, all seine Touchpanels auf den aktuellen Stand (V16) zu bringen, da er es nicht selbst machen kann.
> 
> ...


----------

